# FD set up on CX-1



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am having difficultly getting a 7800 FD positioned parallel to the chain rings....as a result I am getting a lot of chain rub. I have switched to a spare 6700 FD, which works better due to its slightly wider cage, but it still does not sit parallel. Has any one else had issues with FD set up on a CX-1? Solutions?
Thanks


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yep. The radius washer I used from my Scott didn't allow for a parallel FD on mine as well. When the mechanic looked at it he replaced it with what looked like a stock Shimano washer. Anyways, that's all it took.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks! I fiddled with it some more and managed to get the 6700 to run parallel. I will probably just go with that one, despite the weight penalty, as the wider cage makes it more forgiving with the set up.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I was going to post that the problem is, its not Campy


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol....I was expecting someone to suggest that.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone know where I could find a stock shimano washer to use on my SRAM front derailleur? If not I am thinking about trying out a Dura Ace front derailleur, hopefully it will work okay with my Red shifters.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure where to find just the washer (LBS?) or if 7900 (if that is what you are thinking) will work with SRAM. 7900 fd will not work with 7800 or 6600 shifters so I would assume it would not work with SRAM from what I have read. You may want to ask that on a more general forum. I do know, as noted above, that a 7800 fd was a bugger to line up for some reason and that a 6700 fd has been working fine on my CX-1


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

chaulk61 said:


> Not sure where to find just the washer (LBS?) or if 7900 (if that is what you are thinking) will work with SRAM. 7900 fd will not work with 7800 or 6600 shifters so I would assume it would not work with SRAM from what I have read. You may want to ask that on a more general forum. I do know, as noted above, that a 7800 fd was a bugger to line up for some reason and that a 6700 fd has been working fine on my CX-1


Thank you very much for the reply, I plan on ordering the 6700 in the next day or so. I love my CX1 but the chain rub is really getting old.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

use the radius washer on your Ultegra with the DA

No problems on any of my Colnagos with DA 7800


----------

